# Living in Arboleas/Andalucía



## Sally47 (Oct 18, 2015)

We hope to retire to Andelucia next year looking around Arboleas advice appreciated as to what it's like living in this area we enjoy the peace with plenty of walks but also somewhere with shops and bar restaurant etc but generally does anyone regret moving their


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sally47 said:


> We hope to retire to Andelucia next year looking around Arboleas advice appreciated as to what it's like living in this area we enjoy the peace with plenty of walks but also somewhere with shops and bar restaurant etc but generally does anyone regret moving their


I think if I were you, I would ask the Mods to retitle the thread because Andalucía is too broad a title especially as Arboleas is barely inside the AC and your nearest conurbations are in Murcia.


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

I do not live in Arboleas, (I live about one hour drive from this area), however, I am aware there is (was) a large expat community in Arboleas, (although this may have diminished during the crisis). I cannot help you with your specific enquiries (although there may be others on this site that can). However there are specific facebook/forum pages for that particular area, which you may find helpful.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Sally, you will have to come to Spain and live the experience for yourself. Every invader (including me) loves their own patch in different ways for different reasons. 

There is no short-cut to find your dream location. I recommend you keep an open mind and seek reasons to stay rather than reasons not to stay. Stand up in your own shoes and make it work.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

The ex-pat group in the Arboleas area is AUAN - they are doing a lot of good work to stop demolitions of illegal houses and getting better rights for all illegal houses. 

Just Google AUAN and you will find it easily 

Davexf


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Sally,
I replied to your other post (19/10/2015) about the Arboleas area. Have you looked at that?

Have a look at my posts and if you have any more questions then shout up & I'll do me best



Doggy


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

How do you get the animations on your post? Owdoggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Mitch1717 said:


> How do you get the animations on your post? Owdoggy


They're animated GIFs that are on a hosting website (Photobucket etc.). The site will give you a direct link share option and you just put the resulting URL where you want it in your post & hey presto



Doggy


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you! Owdoggy


----------

